# I'm lost. ISO?



## Clutch (Feb 4, 2007)

What does it mean?? I see ISO on threads everywhere, but haven't a clue what it means! Help, please!!!


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 4, 2007)

In search of


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2007)

Check this out.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 4, 2007)

<-- me. LOL!!

Thanks guys/gals!


----------

